# Kitchen Sanitizer + Degreaser?



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

I am looking for a bulk concentrate that would work well in the kitchen as both a sanitizer and a degreaser. Simple green has been my go to degreaser but doesn't sanitize. Looking for a spray to cut grease and food microbes at the same time.

Willing to mix or run separate products for this.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I use Lysol concentrate to clean and disinfect. Mix 8.5 ounces in one gallon of water and follow label instructions. When Covid-19 had everyone scrambling to find disinfectants, I had gallons on hand.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

That's gonna be a tough one. Not many sanitizers do well if things aren't clean, nor do they do well when mixed.

Honestly, traditional soap (like the all purpose lysol @Mocajoe showed) works the best. Soap will degrease and with adequate time and motion will physically remove germs, just like washing your hands. It's not a spray and wipe though.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

zinger565 said:


> That's gonna be a tough one. Not many sanitizers do well if things aren't clean, nor do they do well when mixed.
> 
> Honestly, traditional soap (like the all purpose lysol @Mocajoe showed) works the best. Soap will degrease and with adequate time and motion will physically remove germs, just like washing your hands. It's not a spray and wipe though.


zinger565, you are absolutely correct, it is not a spray and wipe. Lysol recommends leaving their product on surfaces for one minute to sanitize and ten minutes to disinfect.


----------

